# Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte



## power02 (19. Juli 2013)

*Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Servus Leute, heute ist mein absoluter Glückstag. Mein CPU-Kühler hat tröpfchenweise Wasser verloren, das über die Grafikkarte bis zur Mainboard-Batterie lief, Gott sei dank hab ich heute gedacht, schaust doch nochmals rein und siehe da, konnte den PC noch rechtzeitig ausschalten, bevor ein kurzer hätte kommen können (Hoffe ich zu mindestens mal). Was mach ich jetzt am besten, alle Komponenten sind erstmal draußen. Die Batterie sieht etwas mitgenommen aus, hoffentlich ist es auf den Bildern zusehen. Ich dachte, ich lass es jetzt erstmal 2 Tage trocknen und versuche das Wasser unter dem Batteriegehäuse heraus zu bekommen. Sonst irgendwelche Vorschläge?

Bilder:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SO ich hoffe man kann genug erkennen, hab gerade nur mein Handy hier.
Bin euch sehr verbunden für Antworten  .

Grüße


----------



## keinnick (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Ja, trocknen lassen. Ein Föhn oder besser noch das Gerät nach draußen stellen bei der Wärme. Vielleicht nicht direkt in die Sonne


----------



## MyArt (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Grundsätzlich bei Hardware, den PC erst wieder anschalten wenn du sicher bist das er wieder komplett trocken ist!


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Die Bios Batterie auszutauschen wäre auf alle Fälle auch kein Fehler, sieht komisch aus.


----------



## Typhoon007 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt ob davon überhaupt was funktionieren wird. Will dir keine Angst machen aber das sieht alles nicht so gut aus. Und Wasser ist bekanntlich das schlimmste was passieren kann. Und dann noch bei eingeschaltetem Gerät.
Ich hoffe für dich das dein Hardware nicht all zu teuer war. Was genau sind die Teile denn?


----------



## power02 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Also: 
CPU: 2500K
Mainboard: AsRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3
Graka : Asus 680 GTX

CPU: Küher Phobya UT-LC 2
Kühlflüssigkeit: Dr Voigt Aquacomputer


----------



## Badt (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Mach das Ganze ordentlich sauber und leg die Hardware einen Tag in Reis ein, das zieht dann die Feuchtigkeit komplett raus


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*



power02 schrieb:


> konnte den PC noch rechtzeitig ausschalten, bevor ein kurzer hätte kommen können (Hoffe ich zu mindestens mal).
> Grüße


 
Der PC ist also noch gelaufen, als du ihn notabgeschaltet hast? Dann würde ich es ehrlich gesagt so machen:

Batterie austauschen
In eine Apotheke/Drogerie gehen und chemisch reines Wasser besorgen (es muss chemisch rein sein!)
Dazu etwas reines Isopropanol (Unter Umständen ist es als 2-Propanol oder 2-Propanalkohol angeschrieben)
am besten noch sterile Gazepats und Latexhandschuhe kaufen.



Du ziehst die Handschuhe an und tränkst die sterilen Pats mit dem chem. reinen Wasser, dann tupfst du vorsichtig deine Hardware ab (das chemisch reine Wasser soll die Rückstände auflösen - gelöste Mineralien machen Wasser erst leitend!).

Mach das sehr ordentlich, bis nichts mehr drauf ist und dann noch etwas länger.

Anschliessend tupfst du das Ganze mit trockenen Pats ab, um das Wasser zu entfernen.

Dann reinigst du das Ganze mit dem Alkohol.

Dann legst du die Hardware zum Trocknen an einen gut belüfteten Ort (z.B. mit nem Ventilator drüberblasen). 
Pass aber auf, Propanol kann explosive Gemische kreieren (ab 2 Vol%, also ca 50ml pro m^3 Luft) und beim Einatmen das Bewusstsein trüben  Mach das also nicht unbedingt in der Besenkammer...



Ich hab so schon Orangensaft von einer Soundkarte runtergekriegt (war aber nicht angeschlossen, sonst wäre sie sofort drauf gegangen), Wasser sollte also gehen


----------



## einrudelgurken (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Moin,

zusätzlich zu dem genannten, falls die bisherigen Vorschläge nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sind, könntest du auch versuchen alle betroffene Teile in den Backofen zu packen und bei ca. 100-130°C einmal ne halbe Std. durchbacken. Das hilft bei sowas auch ware Wunder. Wichtig ist dabei, alle Plastikteile, soweit möglich, zu entfernen und die Batterie würde ich auch weg lassen. Graka Kühler etc. versteht sich hoffentlich von selbst.

Gruß


----------



## Combi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

oder du nimmst ne dose druckluftspray,mit dem langen rüsselaufsatz,richtig abblasen und dann noch inne sonne auf der fensterbank ein bischen braten lassen...
is am unkompliziertesten...


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Ist das Kühlwasser nicht *nichtleitend*? Oder wie soll man sich das vorstellen, Elektronik mit *Wasser* zu kühlen 
Das sind zwei Sachen die ganz und gar nicht zusammen passen.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

oh gott oh gott, was man hier ließt

NICHT FÖHNEN,
NICHT BLASEN
NICHT IN DIE SONNE

Ersteres kann durch hitze ansetzende Korrosion verstärken.
Bei zweiteren kannst du Pech haben und statt Wasser wegzupusten, das wasser auch noch in die Lücken reinzudrücken.
das dritte sollte dir Stichwort UV Strahlung ausreichend sein.

Grundsätzlich haben Mainboards eine Schutzschicht, damit eben nicht direkt ein kutzer entsteht oder korrosion an der Luft. Trotzdem gibts auch hier "lücken".

Wenn du was machen willst, dann kauf Isopropanol und reinige damit das Mainboard. (eigentlich macht man damit ein Bad, aber da du zu viele Teile hast die man abmontieren müsste, kannst du es großzügig an den betroffenden Stellen damit reinigen)
*Teutonnen* hat eine vernünftige anleitung gegeben. Die solltest du befolgen.

Ach bitte nicht auf Heizung, sondern nur gut belüftet, wie er schreibt. Auch kein Heizfön benutzen. Einfach etwas geduld


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Éinfach bei 60°eine halbe Stunde in den Backofen und fertig


----------



## zeta75 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*



> oh gott oh gott, was man hier ließt


   einfach mal gut 2 Tage gut belüftet stehen lassen! "Experimente" wie mit Alkohol oder anderem Zeug würde ich lassen da das eher den Schutzfilm zerstört was dann Korrosion auslöst..Genauso wie mehr als 100 Grad im Backofen  nicht umsonst schaltet diverse HW da automatisch ab! Wenn Du bei Wiederinbetriebname irgendwas feststellen solltest am Board oder so,evtl einen intensiveren Test durchführen lassen wenn das mgl. ist.Bei mir hat esmal nur 2 kleine Elkos durchgehauen sodas das Board zwar lief aber USB 3.0 gelegentlich zu wenig Spannung bekam.Sowas kann zu dann auf dauer zu weiteren Schäden führen.
Gruß


----------



## xfn42 (19. Juli 2013)

Solange es destillierte Flüssigkeit war sollte nichts kaputt gehen da nur Wasser mit Salz oder anderen Mineralien leitet .


----------



## L-Patrick (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

HIlfe, was man hier so alles liest.... 
Am besten Reis in eine Schüssel und das Mainboard samt GraKa da rein und ordentlich zu decken. Das ganze dann 1-2 Tage stehen lassen, dann sollte es wieder funktionieren. Dann hast du auch keine Probleme mit Korrosion usw. 
Hat bei ner alten GraKa sowie bei meinem Smartphone einwandfrei funktioniert und beide Teile laufen bis heute. (über 1 Jahr schon)
Von Föhn und co. würde ich dir dringend abraten, da diese das Wasser in jede kleine Ritze drücken, wo du es dann evtl. nicht mehr siehst.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

deshalb isopropanol. Das greift bei kurzer Anwendung den Film nicht an.

destilliertes Wasser übrigens war es vielleicht noch in der kühlung aber mit einem staubkorn stimmt das schon nicht mehr.

reis ist übrigens ein mythos. Ansonsten würde der weich werden an der normalen Luft.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Nun ja ...ich tippe mal darauf das hier der einzigste bin der seine Boards regelmässig unter wasser setzt bzw Kondenswasser darauf hat und 30 min bei 60° im Backofen hat jedes meiner Boards wiederbelebt bzw keins ist dabei gestorben.

kleines Bsb ....okay ist noch Eis aber ein wenig später tropft es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uter (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> (das chemisch reine Wasser soll die Rückstände auflösen - gelöste Mineralien machen Wasser erst leitend!).





xfn42 schrieb:


> Solange es destillierte Flüssigkeit war sollte  nichts kaputt gehen da nur Wasser mit Salz oder anderen Mineralien  leitet .


Nein. Nein. Und immer wieder nein. *Wasser leitet immer Strom.* Autoprotolyse ist das Zauberwort. 



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ist das Kühlwasser nicht *nichtleitend*? Oder wie soll man sich das vorstellen, Elektronik mit *Wasser* zu kühlen
> Das sind zwei Sachen die ganz und gar nicht zusammen passen.


 Natürlich leitet Wasser Strom. Genauso wie das Metall eines CPU-Kühlers. Und beides sollte man tunlichst nicht auf die 1000€ Graka fallen/tropfen lassen.  
(Wobei das Wasser dabei definitiv weniger Schaden anrichtet. Bei richtiger Montage kommt beides nicht vor.)



True Monkey schrieb:


> Éinfach bei 60°eine halbe Stunde in den Backofen und fertig


 Das ist möglich, wenn man keine Zeit hat zu warten. Wenn man Zeit hat, dann ist es definitiv die schonendste Version einfach zu warten. Im Zweifel sehr lang zu warten. Isopropanol kann auch helfen, aber ich würde auch darauf eher verzichten. Auf jeden Fall sollte man auf Kontakt mit anderen Dingen, die die Hardware schädigen/beschmutzen können verzichten.
Imo wär die einzige wirkliche Alternative zu langem Warten ein Exsikkator.


----------



## BigBubby (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Isopropanol ist das, was Servicestationen bei der Reparatur von Handy benutzen und die werden sicherlich empfindlicher sein als ATX-Mainboards. Damit sollte es kein Problem sein dieses zu benutzen, um elektrolyte, dreck und wasser wegzubekommen und gleichzeitig eine schnellere Trockenzeit zu erreichen.


----------



## power02 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Hab jetzt wahrscheinlich den Übeltäter gefunden, cpu Kühler hat nen kleinen Sprung, am Gewinde..... Da ist das schön raus gekommen


Update:

Jetzt hab ich das in der Eile und dem Lernen, eine Sache total übersehen... Es scheint auch noch etwas zum Netzteil runtergegangen zu sein. Was mach ich denn da jetzt, direkt zu Bequiet und sagen, die sollen das überprüfen?


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Der PC ist also noch gelaufen, als du ihn notabgeschaltet hast? Dann würde ich es ehrlich gesagt so machen:
> 
> Batterie austauschen
> In eine Apotheke/Drogerie gehen und chemisch reines Wasser besorgen (es muss chemisch rein sein!)
> ...


 Ohje, Halbwissen und unnötige Arbeit noch dazu!
Entmineralisiertes Wasser würde es auch tun und wäre weitaus günstiger als Dest. oder Osmosewasser aus der Apotheke und mit Isoprop muss man da auch nix nachreiben, solange keine wasserunlösichen Rückstände übrig bleiben durch z.B. Farbe im Kühlwasser.
Wasser ist übrigens immer leitend dank der Autoprotolyse.

@TS:
Wenn alles noch lief, dann würde ich alles trocknen lassen, die Batterie tauschen und wider in Betrieb nehmen.
Mir ist auch schon Wasser in den PCIe Slot getropft und der Rechner ging dadurch sogar aus, nun ich habs trocknen lassen und alles war ok.
Die Spannungen auf dem MB sind meist zu gering um Schaden anzurichten.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Keine Ahnung, was dest. H2O im Handel kostet, ich zapfe jeweils in der Schule ab (oder destilliere es gleich selber, muss ich halt 30 min länger in der Schule bleiben um aufzuräumen, was solls). Dass es durch Autoprotolyse leitet stimmt, da habe ich wohl etwas durcheinander gebracht. 

Korrekt wäre:
Aufgrund der stark verringerten Menge gelöster Ionen leitet dest. Wasser wesentlich schlechter als Leitungswasser (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, liegt der el. Widerstand bei ca 17MOhm/cm bei deionisiertem - ind destilliertem - Wasser. Ist aber schon 2 Jahre her...)

Isopropanol habe ich aufgeschrieben, weil ich nicht weiss, ob der TE sein Kühlwasser färbt (und womit) - also jeweils ein Lösemittel für hydrophile und eins für lipophile Stoffe aufschreiben, dann ist sicher alles weg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Isopropanol ist das, was Servicestationen bei der Reparatur von Handy benutzen und die werden sicherlich empfindlicher sein als ATX-Mainboards. Damit sollte es kein Problem sein dieses zu benutzen, um elektrolyte, dreck und wasser wegzubekommen und gleichzeitig eine schnellere Trockenzeit zu erreichen.



Wasser bekommst du mit Isopropanol nicht schneller weg, als ohne (das muss halt verdunsten - oder wenn man es wegwischen kann, dann auch ohne), Elektrolyte sollten, sieht man mal von wasserlöslichen Substanzen ab, auch keine Rolle spielen und beim Dreck hängts stark davon ab, was für Dreck es denn ist. (Auf alle Fälle Dreck, der vorher auch schon da rumlag  )




power02 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich das in der Eile und dem Lernen, eine Sache total übersehen... Es scheint auch noch etwas zum Netzteil runtergegangen zu sein. Was mach ich denn da jetzt, direkt zu Bequiet und sagen, die sollen das überprüfen?


 
Im Prinzip gilt beim Netzteil das gleiche, wie auch bei anderer Hardware: Ohne Strom kein Schaden (dank größzügiger Kondensatoren dauert es aber ungleich länger, bis kein Stromfluss mehr möglich ist, also vorsicht, wenn noch Tropfen drin sind), ohne Feuchtigkeit keine weiteren Schäden => Trocknen, sehen ob es noch funktioniert.
Der einzige Unterschied ist die Trocknungszeit. Zum einen ist ein Netzteil vergleichsweise geschlossen (ich würde ggf. einen Lüfter draufpacken, der für Durchzug sorgt - Fön ist bei dem derzeitigen Wetter sicherlich nicht nötig), zum anderen kann es bei Kurzschlüssen ernsthaften Schaden an weiterer Hardware anrichten (und im Worst Case an Personen).
Also warten bis wirklich, wirklich, wirklich trocken.




Teutonnen schrieb:


> Isopropanol habe ich aufgeschrieben, weil ich nicht weiss, ob der TE sein Kühlwasser färbt (und womit) - also jeweils ein Lösemittel für hydrophile und eins für lipophile Stoffe aufschreiben, dann ist sicher alles weg.


 
Zwangsläufig sollten alle Substanzen, die durch das Leck freigesetzt wurden mit Wasser abwaschbar sein


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Bei mir liefen einmal einige Deziliter destilliertes Wasser auf die Graka und übers Mobo, währen dem Zocken.
Als ich das bemerkt hatte, Rechner aus, Kiste in den Garten, Kompressor an und alles schön ausgebläst bis es trocken war. Der PC läuft heute noch als Zweitrechner 
Immer wieder ärgerlich wenn so etwas passiert, viel Glück!

(Das NT Testweise ohne Hardware mal einschalten (Pin überbrücken), wenns nach einer halben Stunde keinen Knall oder komischen Geruch von sich lässt würde ich es weiterverwenden ^^


----------



## godfather22 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Glückstag - Wasser auf dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte*

Ich würde das NT austauschen. Es kann natürlich sein, dass es noch funktioniert, aber es wäre ja echt schade, wenn deine Hardware den Unfall überlebt hat, nur um dann später von einem deffektes NT gegrillt zu werden.


----------

